# Photos of my 'collapsed heels' horse with his remedial shoes



## Jericho (24 April 2009)

For those of who followed my posts this week about my horse / farrier / subsequent lameness work up I promised some pictures of his feet after seeing the remedial farrier who fitted impact pads to support his heels which have collapsed.

The main points to note are
1) how much wider the shoe is
2) how much longer the shoes are supporting the heel and
3) the pads which are fitted between the hoof and shoe and then filled with equinepak I think.

Before






After







Before 








After





Notice how much the bars of the shoe extend back now

Before






After







Before






After






Comments more than welcome...


----------



## samstar (24 April 2009)

wow what a difference, look so much more balanced now.
Well done


----------



## MrsMozart (24 April 2009)

Definite difference 
	
	
		
		
	


	




. They look so much better 
	
	
		
		
	


	




.

Out of interest, I wonder what effect the raising of the heels has on the backs of the legs.


----------



## LadyRascasse (24 April 2009)

can i ask what they have put underneath the pads if anything?? feet look a better shape now.


----------



## sea_view (24 April 2009)

That looks like productive work - how much did the shoeing end out?


----------



## scotsmare (24 April 2009)

Look much better


----------



## Cliqmo (24 April 2009)

Wow, how is horsey liking them?


----------



## MegaBeast (24 April 2009)

Look worlds better.  My uncle is a farrier and he's of the school of thought that you need a long heel on the shoe if the horse has low/collapsed heels so would have to say your guy's done a good job


----------



## popsicle (24 April 2009)

What a difference. Did they tell you not to ride him for a while until he gets used to the different way of using himself?  You know, weight on different areas?


----------



## teddyt (24 April 2009)

Very interesting post and great pictures. Hope your horse continues to improve. Stands a much better chance now. Are you going to stay with the new farrier?


----------



## LeneHorse (24 April 2009)

Her feet look so much better. You must be pleased with the result. My mare has the same pads on her front feet (without the raised heels). They are to protect her very thin soles. The farrier injects silicon gel under them. She's been shod this way for 2 years now and i've never had any problems, so hope its the same for you.


----------



## Donkeymad (24 April 2009)

Great improvement, wll do a world of good in time


----------



## Bowen4Horses (24 April 2009)

wow! amazing difference! xx


----------



## Coffee_Bean (24 April 2009)

Wow I can't believe how much better that looks!! Must be a very good farrier now!!!


----------



## TheFarrier (24 April 2009)

Much better


----------



## Jericho (24 April 2009)

Thanks all,  Really liked the farrier (recommended by the vet undertaking the lameness workup and he studied the xrays as well soI feel really confident that he knows exactly what he is doing), talked it through with me etc. And yes I will be keeping this farrier !!! Well out of necessity really as we are back in 5 weeks for new xrays, refits and assessment

Only £60 for the front pair which I was very pleased with.

He is on bute for 14 days and then I can start light hacking to see how he copes.  I have to say I think he looks a little uncomfortable at the mo because he keeps pawing the ground but maybe that is because he now lives in overreach boots and he is not impressed! he did however trot in from the field to get his tea and looked sound and happy then.


----------



## TicTac (24 April 2009)

So much better. You may find that it takes your horse a while to adjust to his new balanced status but I'm sure that he will improve once he does. Well done.


----------



## ihatework (24 April 2009)

Only £60 for front pair?! Keep this farrier, looks like he will do a grand job and have your horses feet the way they should be in no time.
I would honestly report old farrier to the authorities for letting your horses feet get into that state, on the assumption you had horse regularly shod that is boardering on professional suicide


----------



## Jericho (24 April 2009)

To be fair, it wasnt my farrier who caused the problem as I have only had him about 6 months although he didnt really do any thing to address it.  It wasnt until I saw the unshod foot (after he pulled a shoe off) about  3months after I bought him that I realised how bad his heels were and then I mentioned it to my farrier. He had been leaving the bars long to try and address it but after the horse pulled his shoe off twice in one week he then left them short again. By this point I was doing my research on collapsed heels / flat feet and the horse not moving right that I realised something more drastic needed to be done... Only wish I had done it sooner.


----------



## Jericho (24 April 2009)

I think it was a gel called Equipak. Farrier used a gun type thing that you would use to do sealant with.


----------



## Jericho (24 April 2009)

I would say for the first 24 hrs he moved very awkardly, its improving now. The first few steps was like a child walking in high heels. The vet did say that it would take a little while to adjust so paddock rest is best thing. Keep the foot moving and muscles and ligaments adapting gently.


----------



## Tharg (25 April 2009)

Great improvement.

 Is Equipak similar to putty?


----------

